# Is RFG back in business now?



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Has anybody contacted these people(RFG Co.) for a parts order lately? They are out
in LI NY and where hit hard with that Hurricane. Let me know if you can. Larry:dunno:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

llskis said:


> Has anybody contacted these people(RFG Co.) for a parts order lately? They are out
> in LI NY and where hit hard with that Hurricane. Let me know if you can. Larry:dunno:


I used to get parts from them but the service was poor, and the availability of parts was spotty.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I tried to order some things a few years ago (4-5) and had terrible experience with them. Finally had them cancel the order...and it was no big thing for them. Like their web site but will never do business with them again...


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Not sure what to think about this company. (RFG) He does have some unique items for
A/F that you can not find elsewhere. He is on EBay with a 100% rating. Will try to contact
him and let you know. In the meantime if anybody else has comments on RFG let me know.
Thanks--Larry:dunno:


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Just made a small order with RFG on Ebay. He has a lot of parts on Ebay.FYI Lots of
unique parts like I said before; hopefully my parts will be shipped soon. Larry:stroke:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I tried ordering from him sometime ago and after two months of waiting, I canceled my order. His response was that "I'm too impatient". For that crack, he can go sucks eggs. I'll never order from him again. His stuff is constantly on eBay, which had me stymied as to why my order couldn't be filled. All the stuff I ordered was shown on his eBay pages -- so what was the hold-up?? Needless to say, his prices are way inflated too. $12 for 2 terminal knurled nuts, $15 for the red tool chest on a workcar, $13 for 10 screws, I think his ego must be inflated to charge prices like that, then expect you to wait over two months until he sends it to you. No thanks - Doug Peck at Port Lines has had everything I have ever needed. His prices are very reasonable, he ships within a week or so and he offers great feedback to any issues you have.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I tried ordering from him sometime ago and after two months of waiting, I canceled my order. His response was that "I'm too impatient". For that crack, he can go sucks eggs. I'll never order from him again. His stuff is constantly on eBay, which had me stymied as to why my order couldn't be filled. All the stuff I ordered was shown on his eBay pages -- so what was the hold-up?? Needless to say, his prices are way inflated too. $12 for 2 terminal knurled nuts, $15 for the red tool chest on a workcar, $13 for 10 screws, I think his ego must be inflated to charge prices like that, then expect you to wait over two months until he sends it to you. No thanks - Doug Peck at Port Lines has had everything I have ever needed. His prices are very reasonable, he ships within a week or so and he offers great feedback to any issues you have.


Yep.... My local hardware store has those knurled nuts for something like $1.50 apiece or cheaper, depending on the size,(nice brass ones too), I bought that red toolbox for $2.00 bucks at a train show, and I get just about any screw I need for next to nothing...


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Just to give you guys an update; I just got my small package from RFG. I bought this
unique part (small lamp socket with rivet) on Ebay. Like I said before he has a 100% rating
on Ebay so I would say it is safe to buy from him. AFA through regular channels(not Ebay) with him I have no
idea on that. Larry


----------



## mike costello (Aug 22, 2012)

I too have used RFGCO in he past, but avoid them because they take way too long to deliver. That, and the prices are too steep especially when parts can be had elsewhere for more reasonable prices. I once waited close to 2 months on an order, and after much emailing, finally got my stuff. That left a bad taste in my mouth--so they are on my last resort list. Mike.


----------

